# liquor license



## sgoldie1983

How easy is it to obtain a liquor license in Abu Dhabi? how long does it take to get one? and how much alcohol can you purchase per week/month?


----------



## Chocoholic

How much you can purchase depends on your salary. Visit MMI or A&E and they can assist you.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim

for Ab Dhab you apply online. Can't find the web address but the applications are handled by the special licence authority or something like that. Google will find it. 

As a Brit it will be easy enough (unless your name is Mohammed etc)

You need an NOC from your employer and a salary certificate or bank statements to prove your income. Passport, visa and ID card copies too. 

I've had 2 licences since this online system came in and both were rejected numerous times for inexplicable reasons. It's impossible to speak to anyone at the special licences office so you just have to be patient and keep reapplying until they get bored pressing the "reject" button. It is completely hit and miss as to how many times you apply. 

It's worth getting a professional passport photo taken and burned into a disc as poor photos seem to result in quick rejections. One friend I know used her mate's professional photo for the application and even though they look completely different the application sailed through and a licence was issued with the wrong photo...

Also watch that if you attach bank statements they are the type posted to you and not Internet banking ones (which will be rejected even if you go into the bank and they print them on headed paper and stamp them..) If attaching a salary certificate make sure it's in Arabic. The website doesn't say it has to be in Arabic but they reject applications with English salary certificates...

I think most people get something like AED 5k /mth and in AD there is no 30% alcohol tax added at the check out


----------



## XDoodlebugger

I've never needed a license when buying at African Eastern in Mussafa, do other places actually bother with the ID?


----------



## Jumeirah Jim

Yes some do. The Spinneys one in khalidiyah is next to the police station and always asks. 

And it's the same old about the risks of not having a licence are pretty grim really......

I forgot to say alcohol licences are about the only thing you (currently) get for free from the govt in AD


----------



## sgoldie1983

Thanks for all the info guys. greatly appreciated


----------



## rsinner

the website is www.auhsl.ae

As JJ says, you HAVE to follow each and every specification about the documents they ask you to upload. My application got rejected once as the photo did not have the required pixel size, but otherwise it was seamless. In the city, there are a few places which dont ask for licenses (and dont give you a receipt)


----------



## Andy17

The salary letter has to be addressed to the alcohole licencing department as well, you can not just use the one you get to open bank accounts that most employers issue when you arrive.


----------



## busybee2

sgoldie1983 said:


> How easy is it to obtain a liquor license in Abu Dhabi? how long does it take to get one? and how much alcohol can you purchase per week/month?


the process can be done online now, or go to a liquor shop for the application and they can do it for you in some cases, if you provide all the paperwork and apply on line, with no hiccups, sometimes it doesnt work because of arabic sounding surnames etc then fairly quick. its done on your salary so there is a minimum allowance per month, even if you dont use it. we have one as its a must for any sort of drinking here even in your own home or in hotels but havent used it in years. but you need the piece of paper just in case.


----------



## busybee2

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Yes some do. The Spinneys one in khalidiyah is next to the police station and always asks.
> 
> And it's the same old about the risks of not having a licence are pretty grim really......
> 
> I forgot to say alcohol licences are about the only thing you (currently) get for free from the govt in AD


are they free now its done online, it never used to be!


----------



## rsinner

busybee2 said:


> are they free now its done online, it never used to be!


Free now. Earlier, you paid a certain amount (160 I think) and you could get a similar amount in vouchers from the shops.


----------



## busybee2

rsinner said:


> Free now. Earlier, you paid a certain amount (160 I think) and you could get a similar amount in vouchers from the shops.


no it wasnt free before you paid the fee depending on how much allowance it was which is dependant on your salary.


----------



## tbayaa

You need a no objection from your employer, and you can not be registered as a Muslim under your residency visa.


----------



## busybee2

tbayaa said:


> You need a no objection from your employer, and you can not be registered as a Muslim under your residency visa.


or have an arabic sounding name. you need proof. 

we have never had vouchers back from any of the shops in all the years we have been having one.


----------



## rsinner

Andy17 said:


> The salary letter has to be addressed to the alcohole licencing department as well, you can not just use the one you get to open bank accounts that most employers issue when you arrive.


I got one which was addressed to "to whom it may concern". Employer didnt want to address it to the licensing authority (or at least the HR lady didnt want to)


----------



## busybee2

rsinner said:


> I got one which was addressed to "to whom it may concern". Employer didnt want to address it to the licensing authority (or at least the HR lady didnt want to)


sometimes it has to be correctly addressed ie to the licensing authority but it depends on what its for etc.


----------



## croxtod

*NOC From Dubai Police*

Has anyone had any experience of how to obtain an NOC from Dubai Police stating that they do not hold a Dubai License, I have been asked to obtain this for my Abu Dhabi License?


----------

